# Cookies galore



## lisacsco (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is a link to a site that is _full_ of cookie recipes:

http://www.northpole.com/Kitchen/Cookbook/cat0001.html


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

I have all this trouble with my teeth and you post cookie recipies.

Your killin' me lisa!


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 18, 2007)

but it is almost the season and Christmas cookies do not cause cavities


----------

